# Self Determination is Irellevant...



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

:rofl: so great!


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 4, 2004)

I think that is Obscene. I mean, not that Star Trek was not a commercial venture for the Great Bird of the Galaxy, (IDIC anyone?), but I do hope Majel Barrett files some litigation over this one.

Mike


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

Like I could even afford to shop at the GAP if I wanted to...........


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *I think that is Obscene. I mean, not that Star Trek was not a commercial venture for the Great Bird of the Galaxy, (IDIC anyone?), but I do hope Majel Barrett files some litigation over this one.
> 
> Mike *



Me too.  I hope I get sued for everything I own (which is squat) for Creating this parody of our society that values what you wear over what kind of person you are.

I got the Idea for that listening to the Velvet Acid Christ vs Funker Vogt song "Futile" while thinking that if I just cave in and become a "Crombie Boy" I could get a steady girlfriend. The idea that nothing else works, except to give up your individuality and shop at the GAP, look like everyone else --- RESISTANCE IS FUTILE.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree. What Technopunk posted is purely humorous, and a good satire on American life, as well. Mayhaps you shouldn't take it so seriously.


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm thinking of starting a "Geek" fashion line, I'll be rich!


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 4, 2004)

Seig, you mean like splitreason.com?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Me too.  I hope I get sued for everything I own (which is squat) for Creating this parody of our society that values what you wear over what kind of person you are.
> 
> I got the Idea for that listening to the Velvet Acid Christ vs Funker Vogt song "Futile" while thinking that if I just cave in and become a "Crombie Boy" I could get a steady girlfriend. The idea that nothing else works, except to give up your individuality and shop at the GAP, look like everyone else --- RESISTANCE IS FUTILE. *


 You touch on an interesting point. when I was in high school I fancied keeping my hair long(shoulder length) and basicly wore t-shirt and jeans. Not that I really tried but girls generaly avoided me. I joined the military not to long after and found that my short hair and ARMY T-shirt was all I really needed to attract the babes. Of course I attracted girls that were into army guys, but I was an army guy, so I was cool with that. Your choice of clothing and the place you buy those cloths will speak volumes about you. The bottom line is you are going to attract your demographic, and wearing cloths from the Gap will attract "Gap" girls. This is not always a good thing.
Sean


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

so I gues Wal-Mart and PayLess go without question...?  :shrug:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2004)

I shudder to think what you could do with a Viagra ad.:rofl:


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 5, 2004)

Or Viagra and Prozac for those that are really f@#$ingnuts.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl:


----------

